# Suche Strategiespiel im Stile von Empire Earth II oder Age of Empires



## Redsupp (16. Dezember 2015)

Hi 

Titel sagt eig. fast schon alles 

Ich suche gute (aktuelle) Strategiespiele. Mein Liebelingsspiel war Empire Earth II, aber das ist ja auch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen.
Habt ihr da Ideen / Vorschläge? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## azzih (16. Dezember 2015)

Civ5 mit allen DLCs gibts in jedem Steamsale für wenige Euros


----------



## Govego (16. Dezember 2015)

der stil von Civ5 hat nichts mit age of empire zu tun. aber natürlich ist Civ5 ein super (runden-) strategiespiel.

ich würde es eher mit warcraft 3 versuchen. ähnlich wie age of empire, nur hat man hier noch helden dabei, also eine spezielle einzelne einheit die besondere fähigkeiten hat und besonders stark ist.

commander and conquer, im prinzip eine age of empire mit panzern.

starcraft II sollte man dann auch gleich erwähnen


----------



## azzih (16. Dezember 2015)

SC2 und WC3 haben mit AOE auch so viel zu tun wie CIV. Age of Mythology Extended Edition wäre noch das nächste.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (17. Dezember 2015)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein mythologisch Strategiespiel sein muß/sollte.Dann würde ich Compay of Heroes 2 vorschlagen,ist nicht mehr in der Antike sondern 2 Weltkrieg.Auch die ansicht von oben wie bei
Empire Earth II.Es gibt  5 verschiedene Fraktionen(Wehrmacht,Soviets,Briten und Oberkommando West und USA).Jede Fraktion sind einzeln zu erweben also kosten extra wenn man die haben will.Dazu haben jede Dioctrin(Waffengattungen)mit verschieden Komandanten
Panzer,Artillerie,Infantrie ect jeweils mit vor und nachteile.Es geht darum Recoucenpunkte einzunehmen und mit dem erhalten Recoucren(Munition/Treibstoff) neue bessere Einheiten zu Produzieren und den Gegner entweder durch Siegespunkte oder durch Auslöschung(feindliche Basis)
zu zerstören und zu besiegen.Es gibts auch Kampange bei Soviets,US bei den anderen Fraktion weiss ich jetzt nicht.Wie das  im Spiel aussieht kannste hier schaun,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsSqgx8GpNo

grüße Brex


----------

